# Diet advice needed for physique competition prep



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

Afternoon all,

Friends have convinced me to take part in an amateur natty physique competition in March. This will be my first ever competition and would appreciate some advice on my cutting plans. I have always eaten well, but am pretty much a newbie when it comes to nutrition and have only recently started to understand the benefits. My stats are currently as follows:

Age: 22

Height: 5ft 7in

Weight 69.8kg

BF: Around 10%

Photos: Instagram

I'm thinking I want to be around 4-5% body fat for the comp. I have researched on here and think that it will be best to use Pscarbs example which is:



> Meal 1:
> 
> 8 whole eggs
> 
> ...


Is this example diet plan the most effective way for me to shred bodyfat? Are there any over tips I should consider?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

The above plan is great - for the average person looking to get lean.

I haven't looked at your photos - but my only question would be.. If you're STARTING prep on low carb + daily cardio - what are you going to adjust if you plateau?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Ridiculous meal plan, will be lacking micronutrients due to the same foods non-stop - ridiculous.

Calculate some calories, calculate some macros and then go forth and win your show.


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

Try carb cycling mate


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Look good in pics but suspiciously 'un natty'??

If you are genuinely natty, fair play to you.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

the diet could just work since it a physique and not BB, give you that little bit of play, but if you have never really cut before it isnt going to be easy to know how you respond to things like over spill and your eventual peak week if you make it.

start cutting with a diet that still has carbs in this early on, you want to be able to drop something to keep the loss going. track how you respond to carbs, you look low enough BF to see how they will effect you and adjust in good time, if its your first time then prepare for a mighty **** on of paranoia and worry since you dont know your own body too well yet... use it as a learning experience and carry it over


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks good to me. I eat the same stuff every day on a cut too. Works for me.


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

ah24 said:


> The above plan is great - for the average person looking to get lean.
> 
> I haven't looked at your photos - but my only question would be.. If you're STARTING prep on low carb + daily cardio - what are you going to adjust if you plateau?





TommyBananas said:


> Ridiculous meal plan, will be lacking micronutrients due to the same foods non-stop - ridiculous.
> 
> Calculate some calories, calculate some macros and then go forth and win your show.


This is were I get a little bit confused as everybody agrees/disagrees with different things. I know it is difficult to say what works and what doesn't as everybody is different and react differently to techniques. To stop the plateau I thought that the one day where you load up with 300g of carbs would be enough?



B-rad said:


> Try carb cycling mate


Thanks, do you have any good articles I can read or example meal plans I can adapt?



bartonz20let said:


> Look good in pics but suspiciously 'un natty'??
> 
> If you are genuinely natty, fair play to you.


Completely natty, the competition I am entering is natural and requires a blood and urine test. I've been training since I was 16 and get asked it quite a lot nowadays. I take it as a compliment anyhow


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

Boshlop said:


> the diet could just work since it a physique and not BB, give you that little bit of play, but if you have never really cut before it isnt going to be easy to know how you respond to things like over spill and your eventual peak week if you make it.
> 
> start cutting with a diet that still has carbs in this early on, you want to be able to drop something to keep the loss going. track how you respond to carbs, you look low enough BF to see how they will effect you and adjust in good time, if its your first time then prepare for a mighty **** on of paranoia and worry since you dont know your own body too well yet... use it as a learning experience and carry it over


This will show my lack of knowledge but what do you mean by "over spill" and "peak week"?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jhetheringt7 said:


> This will show my lack of knowledge but what do you mean by "over spill" and "peak week"?


over spill is when you try to pump your muscle to look full for stage, but add too much and gain water and look a bit sloppy, opposite can ahppen and look stringy too. peak week is just the last week before show when you find tune everything to be set, reloading the muscles altering water ect..


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Ridiculous meal plan, will be lacking micronutrients due to the same foods non-stop - ridiculous.
> 
> Calculate some calories, calculate some macros and then go forth and win your show.


He could just add 100-150g broccoli, spinach, green beans or kale etc with the meals and a serving of super greens to his shakes and he'd be good to go regarding micronutrients :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jhetheringt7 said:


> This will show my lack of knowledge but what do you mean by "over spill" and "peak week"?


Nothing wrong with asking questions at all mate


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

to add thought, some of the best advice you can get is probably this. if you can, only listen to one person, or people who have prepper together, the worst thing for you is trying to take in advice from people who have different methods, because they clash and end up with results to show you were unsure. if that person is on here, or some other coach who has a track record, what ever as long as your not confused


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ah24 said:


> The above plan is great - for the average person looking to get lean.
> 
> I haven't looked at your photos - but my only question would be.. If you're STARTING prep on low carb + daily cardio - what are you going to adjust if you plateau?


take this advice and any other advice this guy gives you mate - he really knows his stuff



TommyBananas said:


> Ridiculous meal plan, will be lacking micronutrients due to the same foods non-stop - ridiculous.
> 
> Calculate some calories, calculate some macros and then go forth and win your show.


pfft, knock it off for once


----------



## B-rad (Aug 18, 2013)

jhetheringt7 said:


> Thanks, do you have any good articles I can read or example meal plans I can adapt


No sorry mate but have a look on the net should find a article somewhere on there.


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

saxondale said:


> take this advice and any other advice this guy gives you mate - he really knows his stuff


Thank you


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

jhetheringt7 said:


> Thank you


good luck in the comp, looking good in the pictures (no ****) be sure to let us know how you get on


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Good advice from @ah24 which fed and class you doing buddy?


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

saxondale said:


> good luck in the comp, looking good in the pictures (no ****) be sure to let us know how you get on


Cheers. I've never really thought about competing before as it is just a hobby. I was surprised by the difference a bit of lighting can make! Yet to try the tan but I'm looking forward to seeing the results. I'm not a huge fan of posing and taking photos of myself but 20% of this competitions score is from a photo.



andyhuggins said:


> Good advice from @ah24 which fed and class you doing buddy?


It's just a low level student physique competition as I want to see how well this goes first. I did get asked to sign up for the UK southern regionals but will probably give it another year and use this year to play around with learning to pose before taking it seriously. I've still got a lot more to learn..


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jhetheringt7 said:


> Cheers. I've never really thought about competing before as it is just a hobby. I was surprised by the difference a bit of lighting can make! Yet to try the tan but I'm looking forward to seeing the results. I'm not a huge fan of posing and taking photos of myself but 20% of this competitions score is from a photo.
> 
> It's just a low level student physique competition as I want to see how well this goes first. I did get asked to sign up for the UK southern regionals but will probably give it another year and use this year to play around with learning to pose before taking it seriously. I've still got a lot more to learn..


Perfect the quarter turn and your done lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Perfect the quarter turn and your done lol.


But don't forget the relaxed poses and the compulsories.


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

saxondale said:


> take this advice and any other advice this guy gives you mate - he really knows his stuff
> 
> pfft, knock it off for once


You know nothing about dieting or training as mentioned before - so it's pointless you even replying to me.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> But don't forget the relaxed poses and the compulsories.


I thought it was just quarter turn for physique?


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jhetheringt7 said:


> Cheers. I've never really thought about competing before as it is just a hobby. I was surprised by the difference a bit of lighting can make! Yet to try the tan but I'm looking forward to seeing the results. I'm not a huge fan of posing and taking photos of myself but 20% of this competitions score is from a photo.
> 
> It's just a low level student physique competition as I want to see how well this goes first. I did get asked to sign up for the UK southern regionals but will probably give it another year and use this year to play around with learning to pose before taking it seriously. I've still got a lot more to learn..


you'll have fun learning to pose, standing still smiling has never been so hard


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> I thought it was just quarter turn for physique?


Oops maybe it is mate tbh. I am just used to the quarter-turns "relaxed" and the compulsories tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Boshlop said:


> you'll have fun learning to pose, standing still smiling has never been so hard


Exactly mate. If you want a good cardio workout do a posing routine for 45mins.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Oops maybe it is mate tbh. I am just used to the quarter-turns "relaxed" and the compulsories tbh.


Pretty sure it's a case of walk on,quarter turn and fvck off lol.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You know nothing about dieting or training as mentioned before - so it's pointless you even replying to me.


but alot of others do, for beginner to high intermediate your right with things if they choose the simple work around life option, flexible dieting is good. but in the 16 week prep time things change alot


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> but alot of others do, for beginner to high intermediate your right with things if they choose the simple work around life option, flexible dieting is good. but in the 16 week prep time things change alot


No they don't.

Please stop with your nonsense and look at the facts, look at the science, look at the bodybuilders with gold medals who use flexible dieting with pro cards - which is more than 99.9% of people here.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly mate. If you want a good cardio workout do a posing routine for 45mins.


telling me, id prefer cardio. i had a laugh and got my BP tested while, funny enough doing the generic quarter turn by a sport student i know, apparently 180/130 may cause death by over posing


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> No they don't.
> 
> Please stop with your nonsense and look at the facts, look at the science, look at the bodybuilders with gold medals who use flexible dieting with pro cards - which is more than 99.9% of people here.


**** me you cant even be reasonable with you


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> **** me you cant even be reasonable with you


Because dealing with people who *think* they know what they're talking about every single day on this forum who are giving poor advice and so forth (not directly aimed at you) - but the response you replied to me with is just false.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jhetheringt7 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Friends have convinced me to take part in an amateur natty physique competition in March. This will be my first ever competition and would appreciate some advice on my cutting plans. I have always eaten well, but am pretty much a newbie when it comes to nutrition and have only recently started to understand the benefits. My stats are currently as follows:
> 
> ...


 @jhetheringt7 love the swap of avis LOL.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> Because dealing with people who *think* they know what they're talking about every single day on this forum who are giving poor advice and so forth (not directly aimed at you) - but the response you replied to me with is just false.


there is more than one way to skin a cat. you say look at the BB who used your style, i could say the same. they both work, so quite often thinking you are right and been right do mix even if its not your personal preference, its not black and white, there is a **** tonne of grey


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> there is more than one way to skin a cat. you say look at the BB who used your style, i could say the same. they both work, so quite often thinking you are right and been right do mix even if its not your personal preference, its not black and white, there is a **** tonne of grey


I gave reasons as to why following that meal plan is a crappy idea.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> I gave reasons as to why following that meal plan is a crappy idea.


no one seemed to say it was good?


----------



## TommyBananas (Nov 23, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> no one seemed to say it was good?


What?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

I said it looks ok,could chuck some greens in.


----------



## jhetheringt7 (Aug 13, 2011)

FelonE said:


> I thought it was just quarter turn for physique?





Boshlop said:


> you'll have fun learning to pose, standing still smiling has never been so hard





andyhuggins said:


> Oops maybe it is mate tbh. I am just used to the quarter-turns "relaxed" and the compulsories tbh.


Posing for this comp is the mandatory quarter turns, free posing then a pose down. I'm going to a posing class in February to learn the basics. I've started the basis in the mirror and underestimated the difficulty in tensing the abs, smiling and breathing all at once!



andyhuggins said:


> @jhetheringt7 love the swap of avis LOL.


Ha, had to update it to something that made use of some good lighting!


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> What?


the original diet, i dont even know how that came up here. but weren't you trying to say look at the facts to support you when there is facts on both sides? i was trying to see if you could actually just be neutral


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

jhetheringt7 said:


> Posing for this comp is the mandatory quarter turns, free posing then a pose down. I'm going to a posing class in February to learn the basics. I've started the basis in the mirror and underestimated the difficulty in tensing the abs, smiling and breathing all at once!
> 
> Ha, had to update it to something that made use of some good lighting!


Posing is hard work. Just posing for pics knackers me out lol.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> I said it looks ok,could chuck some greens in.


come back when your sub 15% and not " banzi fat" :lol:


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> come back when your sub 15% and not " banzi fat" :lol:


Lol See ya in about 7 weeks then.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

TommyBananas said:


> You know nothing about dieting or training as mentioned before - so it's pointless you even replying to me.


I know more than you tubbs - stop spamming this kids thread mate, just for once maybe?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jhetheringt7 said:


> Afternoon all,
> 
> Friends have convinced me to take part in an amateur natty physique competition in March. This will be my first ever competition and would appreciate some advice on my cutting plans. I have always eaten well, but am pretty much a newbie when it comes to nutrition and have only recently started to understand the benefits. My stats are currently as follows:
> 
> ...


FFS you guys the op has asked for help. So why don't you stop bickering and come up with a diet plan for the guy. I thought I was a miserable cvunt but REALLY.


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

TommyBananas said:


> Because dealing with people who *think* they know what they're talking about every single day on this forum who are giving poor advice and so forth (not directly aimed at you) - but the response you replied to me with is just false.


hey mate just a quick question have you prepped or coached for prep or placed in a bodybuilding show?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> FFS you guys the op has asked for help. So why don't you stop bickering and come up with a diet plan for the guy. I thought I was a miserable cvunt but REALLY.


Other people making you look cheery as fvck these days lol.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Other people making you look cheery as fvck these days lol.


No you are just looking like a cvnt tbh. I thought you were better than that?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

fck it, I try and be nice and some mad dwarf spoils it.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> No you are just looking like a cvnt tbh. I thought you were better than that?


What?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Other people making you look cheery as fvck these days lol.


What?


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What?


How am I looking like a cvnt?


----------



## bartonz20let (Aug 13, 2010)

Missed reading this forum :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> How am I looking like a cvnt?


I thought you might have given the op some diet advice not just take the **** like i would have LOL.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I thought you might have given the op some diet advice not just take the **** like would have LOL.


Lol I haven't been taking the p1ss.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Lol I haven't been taking the p1ss.


dont worry, i seen your wonderful advice about greens, good going


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Bora said:


> hey mate just a quick question have you prepped or coached for prep or placed in a bodybuilding show?





TommyBananas said:


> Nope, but I am good friends with people who have





TommyBananas said:


> lmao.


^^ You said it


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ah24 said:


> ^^ You said it


Says it all really


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Boshlop said:


> dont worry, i seen your wonderful advice about greens, good going


I also said I think it looks ok. So if I think it looks ok but could do with some greens and that's what I've said......What more should I say?


----------

